
China bans all government departments from using US-made technology - tonyaiken
https://www.engadget.com/2019/12/09/china-bans-all-government-departments-from-using-us-made-technol/
======
Havoc
That seems like fairly big news given how pervasive US tech is. Not so much
the built part but the software side

